# FRB Club > Общение > Музыка >  Саундтреки к фильмам

## xxxxsoft

Предлагаю ветку по поиску саундтреков  к фильмам.

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 44 секунды_
Саундтреки к фильму Социальная Сеть
Год выпуска диска: 2010

Трэклист:
01. "Hand Covers Bruise" - 4:18
02. "In Motion" - 4:56
03. "A Familiar Taste" - 3:35
04. "It Catches Up with You" - 1:39
05. "Intriguing Possibilities" - 4:24
06. "Painted Sun in Abstract" - 3:29
07. "3:14 Every Night" - 4:03
08. "Pieces Form the Whole" - 4:16
09. "Carbon Prevails" - 3:53
10. "Eventually We Find Our Way" - 4:17
11. "Penetration" - 1:14
12. "In the Hall of the Mountain King" - 2:21
13. "On We March" - 4:14
14. "Magnetic" - 2:10
15. "Almost Home" - 3:33
16. "Hand Covers Bruise, Reprise" - 1:52
17. "Complication with Optimistic Outcome" - 3:19
18. "The Gentle Hum of Anxiety" - 3:53
19. "Soft Trees Break the Fall" - 4:44

Качаем тут: http://nafilm.blogspot.com/2010/11/blog-post.html

_Добавлено через 13 часов 48 минут 11 секунд_
Еще немного новинок:

Саундтреки к фильму «WINX CLUB 3D: Волшебное приключение» 

Жанр: Soundtrack 
Композитор: Паоло Баглио 
Год выпуска диска: 2010 
Страна: Италия 

Аудиокодек: MP3 
Битрейт: 320 kbps 
Продолжительность: 0:40:13 

ID3-теги: да 

Треклист: 
01. Tutta la Magia del Cuore 
02. Believix 
03. Insopportabile Alchimia 
04. Per Sempre 
05. Due Destini in volo 
06. Fatto Apposta Per Me 
07. Supergirl 
08. Mentre il mondo Gira 
09. Irraggiung 
10. Big boy 
11. Ora sei libert&#224; 

Как обычно  качаем тут: http://nafilm.blogspot.com/2010/11/winx-club-3d.html

_Добавлено через 24 часа 13 минут 41 секунду_
Саундтреки к фильму Ангелы Чарли 2: Только вперед / Charlie's Angels: Full Throttle
Год выпуска: 2003
Страна: США
Треки:

01 Feel Good Time.mp3	4.7 MB
02 Saturday Night's Alright for Figh.mp3	4.4 MB
03 Rebel Rebel.mp3	3.7 MB
04 Danger! High Voltage.mp3	4.2 MB
05 Livin' on a Prayer.mp3	4.8 MB
06 Any Way You Want It.mp3	4 MB
07 Surfer Girl.mp3	2.9 MB
08 Working for the Weekend.mp3	4.3 MB
09 A Girl Like You.mp3	4.6 MB
10 Nas' Angels...the Flyest.mp3	4.4 MB
11 I Just Wanna Be Your Everything.mp3	4.4 MB
12 This Will Be (An Everlasting Love.mp3	3.4 MB
13 U Can't Touch This.mp3	5 MB
14 Last Dance.mp3	3.9 MB

Качаем тут: http://nafilm.blogspot.com/2010/11/2...-throttle.html

----------


## GremlinE

ни у кого нет информации по саундтреку к фильму "Жестокие игры"? Я,  конечно, искал и находил естесьно, но обычно попадались сцылки на всю музыку из фильма архивом, а я весьма ограничен скоростью инета(телефон модемом использую). Точное название саунда не знаю, но играет в самом начале фильма(2 часть). Заранее благодарен.

----------


## xxxxsoft

GremlinE
Чуть позже скину тебе ссылку

_Добавлено через 1 час 18 минут 18 секунд_
GremlinE 

Лови, внизу поста будет ссылка где можно скачать нужную тебе песню.
Ссылка на пост: http://nafilm.blogspot.com/2010/11/c...ntentions.html

_Добавлено через 18 часов 22 минуты 47 секунд_
Саундтреки к фильму Рыцарь дня / Knight And Day  
Композитор: John Powell 
Год выпуска диска / фильма: 2010 
Страна-производитель диска: США 

Аудио кодек: FLAC (*.flac) 
Тип рипа: tracks+.cue 
Продолжительность: 00:54:52 

Треклист: 
1. At The Airport (4:42) 
2. Rough Landing (3:45) 
3. Trouble On I-93 (4:06) 
4. Running From Roy (2:21) 
5. Hostage (3:34) 
6. Car Ferry (1:34) 
7. To the Island of Love (4:21) 
8. In Austria (1:32) 
9. Galley Fight (3:38) 
10. Five Star (2:16) 
11. June Spies (3:28) 
12. He's A Spy (1:13) 
13. Rooftops (3:20) 
14. The Villa (2:27) 
15. Reunion (4:26) 
16. Bull Run (4:55) 
17. Going To Cape Horn? Take a Jacket (3:07) 

http://nafilm.blogspot.com/2010/11/knight-and-day.html

----------


## xxxxsoft

Саундтреки к фильму Впритык / Due Date 
Впритык / Due Date 

Год выпуска фильма: 2010 
Страна: США 

Битрейт аудио: 256 - 320 kbps 
Продолжительность: 46:15 

Треклист: 
1.Sam & Dave - Hold on I'm Comin' - 320 kbps (2:31) 
2.Billy Currington - People Are Crazy - 320 kbps (3:52) 
3.Cream - The White Room - 320 kbps (5:00) 
4.Wolfmother - New Moon Rising - 320 kbps (3:43) 
5.Fleet Foxes - Mykonos - 256 kbps (4:35) 
6.Mims - This Is Why I'm Hot - 320 kbps (4:14) 
7.Neil Young - Old Man (Live At Massey Hall) - 320 kbps (4:57) 
8.Pink Floyd - Hey You - 320 kbps (4:41) 
9.Cowboy Junkies - Sweet Jane - 320 kbps (4:34) 
10.Band of Horses - Is There a Ghost - 320 kbps (2:59) 
11.Rod Stewart - Amazing Grace - 320 kbps (2:05) 
12.Ice Cube - Check Yo Self - 320 kbps (3:42) 
13.Two and a Half Men - Theme - 320 kbps (0:22) 

http://nafilm.blogspot.com/2010/11/due-date.html

----------


## Pretisution

а кто-нить может помочь с поиском саундтреков к игре sublistrum? невероятно понравились

----------


## ringo7777777

Саундтреки всех времен и народов:

1. Alan Price - O Lucky Man!
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=110629

2. Bee Gees - Лихорадка субботнего вечера / Saturday Night Fever
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4048463

----------


## Pomomka

парочку не знал, спасибо!

----------

